# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Eksperimenti ar zibspuldzi

## Vinchi

Interesants eksperiments sanāca at zibspuldzi un lumeniscento lampu trafiņu kurš ir paredzēts 30cm lampam. Aiz trafiņa ir pielikts diožu tilts.

----------


## Musiits

> Interesants eksperiments sanāca at zibspuldzi un lumeniscento lampu trafiņu kurš ir paredzēts 30cm lampam. Aiz trafiņa ir pielikts diožu tilts.


 tiešām interesanti izskatās. 

Varbūt vari izstāstīt kā uztaisīt stroboskopu kurš ir vadāms mūzikas ritmā?

----------


## Powerons

Lielāki izmēri
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWmeUQp_ ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dlg49M8C ... re=related

----------


## atix

Jā šis eksperiments man arī ļoti patika, es tikai izmantoju flyback driveri (mazo zibeni), kādu laiciņu gāja ļoti labi, bet vēlāk zibspuldzes lampiņa nobeidzās un ar to prieki beidzās  ::

----------

